# is there any thing to make monitor touchscreen



## gauravsuneja (Mar 22, 2008)

i just want to ask is there anything any hardware or touch screen panel which can make my normal 15'' lcd screen touchscreen like in this video


*youtube.com/watch?v=dQkSObRtw0o&feature=related



gauravsuneja said:


> i just want to ask is there anything any hardware or touch screen panel which can make my normal 15'' lcd screen touchscreen like in this video
> 
> 
> *youtube.com/watch?v=dQkSObRtw0o&feature=related




something i found
*www.navisis.com/ENGLISH/index.php


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 22, 2008)

There is seperate hardware available to do this. You basically put a screen which looks like an anti-glare screen and install the software provided. Then, you can start using your monitor as touch screen. Don't have any idea about the cost. I had seen this looong back on a program called "Virtual V" on Channel V


----------



## sourav (Mar 22, 2008)

^^
it is possible, dunno the cost or availability but saw in tech 2.0

it is triangular device sits on upper left corner of the screen.....and according 2 them it works really good!!!!!!

if u get any info about it...........do let me know


----------



## gauravsuneja (Mar 24, 2008)

sourav said:


> ^^
> it is possible, dunno the cost or availability but saw in tech 2.0
> 
> it is triangular device sits on upper left corner of the screen.....and according 2 them it works really good!!!!!!
> ...



plx search for me


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 25, 2008)

*h20325.www2.hp.com/hho/cache/447010-0-0-225-121.html

*www.tech2.com/india/news/branded-desktop-pcs/ces-hp-touchsmart-pc/3651/0

your answer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ So finally, Is there any h/ware as such to make a LCD as touch screen !! and available in Mumbai !


CHeers n e-peace...


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 25, 2008)

naah starts from 800 US $ = 32000 rs including shipping .But whatz the point yaar ... itz too heavy and ugly . and i never saw it in india though some ppl say itz available


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 26, 2008)

^^

 Ur username is a bit awkward, dont u think so ??

Btw, loved ur siggy  keep up !!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 26, 2008)

^^^ Awkward ? different may be the right word .itz not different anymore waise .ive seen this on ts of many ppl but genuinely i thought of it myself (not as id but as quote on keychains and my bag). 
siggy itz not my idea... itz a qoute from EMINEMs song BRAIN DAMAGE. I am myself a rap lyricist though but i keep those to myself hee hee.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 8, 2008)

*search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

There are lotsa hw mods for Lcd screens. Google it. You need to attach a capacitive panel or something wit some soldering and stuff.


----------

